# Budget porta-keg setup



## pirateagenda (19/10/17)

Knocked this up last week:
- Coolroom panel - Free found on demo site
- Brackets, handles and hardware - $50
- Beerline & fittings $50
- Taps $70
- drip tray - Free - interchanges off my fridge

Fits 2 19L cornys with room for ice. I used frozen 1.25 litre bottles of water and the beer was still ice cold 30 hours later. 

It's a bit rough, cause I was in a rush to get it going for a party but does the job well for under $200 bucks.


----------



## Garagebrew (19/10/17)

That's awesome, good move with the cool room panel, room for gas inside the unit or outside?


----------



## pirateagenda (19/10/17)

gas site outside and I use a carbonation cap hooked up to the gas lines that sticks out the back of the box, and my gas bottle has a gas disconnect attached to the main line. have the same on my fridge so connecting and disconnecting gas bottle is easy.


----------



## Birdworm (1/9/18)

Excuse my ignorance, but how do you chill it. Might be able to get some fridge panel.


----------



## pirateagenda (6/9/18)

Birdworm said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but how do you chill it. Might be able to get some fridge panel.


Ice, or better yet frozen 1.25 soft drink bottles wedged between the kegs. 

Keeps pre chilled kegs cold for 2-3 days in summer and up to 5 in winter, as long as you keep it out of direct sunlight.


----------



## Hangover68 (14/9/18)

Great work, i could use that when i go camping.


----------

